

New Google Doodle - corporalagumbo
http://www.google.co.nz

======
mikeroher
The source for those interested:
[https://gist.github.com/mikeroher/5743860](https://gist.github.com/mikeroher/5743860)

------
csours
Pierre, who didn't care:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWnuGcI8QwU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWnuGcI8QwU)

